# Info par produktiem >  3-way speaker 2 x 12" / 600w

## daniels

Sveiki, vēlējos iegādāties šīs tumbas, taču
saņēmu atbildi, ka tās cenas, kas norādītas web lapā
nav patiesas, un lai uzzinātu patiesās cenas, man jālūkojas http://www.elfa.se
taču tu es tādas nevaru atrast
Runa iet par šīm tumbām :
http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=VDST12
Un vēl man teica, ka būs jāgaida 2.5 nedēļas, vai to visu nevar paātrināt, un kāda tad ir īstā cena?

----------


## daniels

Atradu šeit : 
http://www.velleman.be/be/en/product/view/?id=347521
Taču vēl jo projām nespēju atrast cenu, un tiešām 2.5 nedēļas???

----------


## Delfins

Kā tu domā, vai tiešām visi pārdevēji tur preces savā noliktavā? 
Nē.. viņi ved no ārzemēm pēc pasūtījuma. Tādas lietas nepērk katru dienu.. labi ja viens gadā.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

cena ari varetu but ista.
Ja tu pie viniem pasutisi, tad nekas cits, ka teikt cenu siem neatliks!

----------


## GuntisK

Ja uzzini īsto cenu uz tām tumbām dod ziņu forumā-es arī taisos tādas pirkt.

----------


## Armando

Taas tumbas taa arii maksaa! 1 gab, 63.23 LVL.
Taas tumbas skan labi, bet vajag nedaudz noskanjot ar ekvalaizeru.
Piegaade no 2-2.5 ned. Var sarunaat kaadu atlaidi!

----------


## Armando

Kas tev pateica ka web lapaa ir nepareizas cenas?







> Sveiki, vēlējos iegādāties šīs tumbas, taču
> saņēmu atbildi, ka tās cenas, kas norādītas web lapā
> nav patiesas, un lai uzzinātu patiesās cenas, man jālūkojas http://www.elfa.se
> taču tu es tādas nevaru atrast
> Runa iet par šīm tumbām :
> http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=VDST12
> Un vēl man teica, ka būs jāgaida 2.5 nedēļas, vai to visu nevar paātrināt, un kāda tad ir īstā cena?

----------


## daniels

Es aizpildīju pasītūjuma anketu web lapā, un man
uz e-pastu atsūtīja, ka tās cenas lai neskatās, jo neesot
patiesas

----------


## daniels

Un tu kaut ko ieminējies par atlaidi?   ::

----------


## Armando

> Un tu kaut ko ieminējies par atlaidi?


 Jā! Atlaidi tur var dabūt ja uzprasa?  :: 
Vismaz 5%
Es visu laiku tur iepērkos un man skitkas katru reizi iedot :: 
Uz tumbaam noteikti buus.

----------


## daniels

Un  kādi viņām ir Basi? Augšas?

----------


## daniels

ā, vēl viens jautājiens, ir kāds veids, kā paātrināt piegādi?

----------


## daniels

Ku kū??

----------

